# Feeling Bassy



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2007)

Spent last night cat fishing until 12:30 am with only one channel cat to show for all that time. The whole night, I kept noticing how "bassy" the lake felt and looked. Just a vibe, but I knew they were ready to bite.

Got up early and was on the water by 6:30 am - it was my hope to beat some of the weekend warriors who are out for the super warm weather; I failed!  When I arrived at the lake, there were already five boats pounding the shoreline and several guys fishing at various spots from shore (One guy was set up bottom fishing the middle of the boat ramp????) I did find one of my "honey hole" locations open and I made a bee line for that spot. 

I set up on a picnic bench and tied on a 2/0 Matzou America EWG Offset Sickle worm hook, to that I added a PC Baits 5" Coffee Worm (even fish like Coffee in the morning). I flipped the worm into some lakeside rip rap and let it settle, then I tried to just have the worm slither over each large rock and fall back to the bottom. Reel slowly, pause, and repeat. On the third cast, I felt that sharp line "tick" and pulled in a 3 pound 4 oz. LM Bass:








Another fishermen came over to inspect the catch and to ask what I was using., I showed him my rig and explained how the big bass were holding in the rocks within 10 feet of the shoreline. He thanked me, returned to his spot and proceeded to continue to launch his bait as far towards the middle of the lake as possible. :?: 

I began working the same area and pulled a few more bass in the 1 pound range (I did not weigh them):






It was a good morning, between 7am and 8:30 am I managed 8 nice bass, with the largest at 3 lb 4 oz. I moved to another part of the lake with a friend who showed up later, and he caught 5 or 6 more bass and I pulled in a few more myself.

We then took a quick ride to another pond where I pulled in this nice fat fellow:







I ended the morning with about 15 LM bass, all quality size fish


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 3, 2007)

sounds like an awesome day. i want to go fishing so bad right now its killing me. only problem is, its too late in the day and everywhere i fish is so far away. at least an hours drive. so i guess ill just suck it up. supposed to go later on this week. we will see how it pans out. mabey i will try to find like a canal or somthing close to here.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2007)

Try using Live Local to locate small farm ponds and stream. I do not know about your location, but where I live, there are loads of ponds. Some are no good, most hold sunfish but every so often you find a gem.

Last fall, I visited my sister-in-law who lives about 45 minutes from my house. The nearby housing development had a three tiny retention ponds with ornamental fountains to keep the water from turning stagnant. I figured I would catch some sunfish to kill time. I noticed that they had a little depth and then spotted a smaller LM Bas.

Well, I spent the next four hours there hammering the LM Bass, I lost count at 50 something and they never stopped biting. Most where about 12" but a few topped out over 15" which made it interesting to say the least.

You can see in this photo how small the water is:






Do not pass over those unlikely places without at least a few casts, you might get the shock of your life.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2007)

You got some beautiful Bass there esquired!!! You rite


> Do not pass over those unlikely places without at least a few cats, you might get the shock of your life.



There are a couple of small pounds a round here. They may even be mud holes :lol:. I think I may just give a few cast some day to these little spots.



fishfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2007)

Ummm, sorry I meant CASTS not CATS


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 4, 2007)

esquired said:


> Ummm, sorry I meant CASTS not CATS




Didn't even pick up on that lol.





fishnfever


----------

